# successful pregnancy after 3rd miscarriage



## hoping4miracl

Has anyone went on to have a successfull pregnancy after having three miscarraiges im so afraid if it happens again can anyone shed some light on this:cry:


----------



## Orange lady

oh yes!
my nextdoor neighbour had 5 miscarriages then 2 healthy pregnancies
There's hope
xxx


----------



## buffycat

hi......

i've not got there yet......but i've had 3 mcs (one at 5 weeks, one at 11weeks, and one at 8weeks).....i'm now 6 weeks and keeping everything crossed.....

i do hope that you get a sticky bfp soon though....:hugs:


----------



## coccyx

Yes, i had 6 miscs before first daughter. We now have 4 children and sadly 9 miscs in total. have you been referred to a consultant? Thought 3 miscs classed as recurrent and would investigate. Good luck


----------



## Las78

My friend had 2 children followed by 5 miscarriages and then a healthy little girls who is now 3 months old. Don't give up hope hun x


----------



## toby2

my friend has had five early m/c and is now in her third trimester-it does happen,try and stay hopefulxx
buffycat lots of sticky stuff to you!xx


----------



## Widger

I'm with you on this one. After mc #3 I am feeling anxious about it happening again... let's hope it is our time next time. Good luck to Buffycat x


----------



## jen1604

Im so sorry--Ive only just seen this!
I have-I had 3 miscarriages in 2 years before I conceived my little girl xx


----------



## dan-o

Yes terrifyingly my mum had about 7 while TTC my brother & sister. 
Makes me wonder if I'm about to tread her path :cry: but gives me hope at the same time :hugs:


----------



## rachjim98

Hi there sorry for your loss:hugs: Your fear is only natural and it is hard to stop it from taking over your emotions. 

A very dear friend of mine has been through this as well. She had a son when she was 16 then went on to have 3 miscarriages within 4 years after his birth. She then got PG with her second son and went to term. After him she had 1 more MC. After that MC she went on to have a girl. It was a very scary time for her during those PG's but she was determined to have the family she dreamed of. 

It is possible sweetie:hugs:


----------



## lupi

Just wanted to give you some hope, I had 3 early losses and now have a healthy 4 month little boy. I dint believe the pregnancy till I felt him move and got a bump and didnt break the news till I was 3 months. Keep possitive, you will get your baby x


----------



## haaza123

Thought i would never say this... but now i can!!

After 4 mc's i thought there is no hope but im currently 14+5 weeks pregnant. And have passed all my mc milestones which doctors even thought i wouldnt.

Had lots of scans that have shown a bouncing baby and got midwife next week to check heartbeat.

There's times when i dont feel so positive but everythings going so good so far.

After my mc's friends and famiy used to tell me about people that they've known who have had 5 or 6 mc's gone on to have healthy babies. I never believed them but now am starting to.

Sending you :hug:.
xx


----------



## lulabell

I sure hope so!
I am 28 years old and have had three mc's. I have a three year old daughter and so desperately want a sibling for her. We have been with a Fertility Specialist for almost one year, and no luck! I pray that there is still hope for us!


----------



## mrsstreet0417

I just wanted to leave a comment and tell you that I feel the same way-my 4th m/c started today and I have started to feel hopeless. Found out today that I am RH-, never knew before. So even though my 4 angel babies could have been saved, I know there is hope now that next time will be better-doctors say must wait 6 months to start trying again though. But because of my past history, I am still terrified of having another m/c because of natural reasons. Best of luck hon :)


----------



## Sandie_Cali

mrsstreet0417 said:


> I just wanted to leave a comment and tell you that I feel the same way-my 4th m/c started today and I have started to feel hopeless. Found out today that I am RH-, never knew before. So even though my 4 angel babies could have been saved, I know there is hope now that next time will be better-doctors say must wait 6 months to start trying again though. But because of my past history, I am still terrified of having another m/c because of natural reasons. Best of luck hon :)

Hi Mrsstreet,

I am sorry for your losses, I was just wondering, why did the doctors say you had to wait 6 months?? I am RH- also and never told this. Would love to hear.

:hug:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Well, they said to let my body heal and to heal emotionally and all of that, and said about 6 months, dunno why. At this point I really don't have a problem waiting 6 months because there is a lot of stressful things in my life right now at the moment, and the heartbreak from the m/c's is breaking me down...


----------



## CarCam

Don't give up hope! I have only had one miscarriage and have not been able to try again. BUT, my sister had 5 miscarriages before going on to have two successful pregnancies. :hugs:


----------



## lola

Don't give up hope, I had fertility treatment as I couldn't conceive then early m/c's (due to clotting disorder now treated with injections) which tore out my heart, but after all the years of heartache I we are now 20 weeks pregnant and praying for our baby girl to arrive safely. My heart goes out to you xxxx


----------



## Widger

Let's hope it is our time next time, I don't know how I'll cope having yet another mc either. Thanks for messages girls, it has also given me lots of hope.


----------



## zoehamp

hiyai have had 3 miscarriage in row, last one was mmc and i had a erpc october and im now preggnant again must of feel in dec, im 19wks 2moz, and apart from a few problems with ma body durring this pregnancy like keep bleeding and them not being able to find out why, but other then that its goin great, i do still worry soooooo much but i know it will be good for me this time round plus i have invested in a fetal heart doppler. keep ya chin up, you will get there in end. and sooo sorry for your losses. xx


----------



## bklove

I have had 3 and am now dealing with an ectopic. I'm still hopeful, just sucks I (and some of you guys 2) have to take the hard road. I remember I use to work with a woman who had 6 before she had her girl. Have any of you guys started to see a specialist?


----------



## JJF

I've had 6 pregnancies, 3 of them little ones and 3 of them ended in MC. None of mine were before my first child was born, they were mixed in after her birth but good luck to you!!!


----------



## Maidenet

I have had 3 miscarriages, one with twins and im pregnant again now. I am so scared :( I have had testing done aswell, and they all come back fine so now its just chance xxx


----------



## bklove

Maidenet said:


> I have had 3 miscarriages, one with twins and im pregnant again now. I am so scared :( I have had testing done aswell, and they all come back fine so now its just chance xxx

good luck to you. It is a crazy rollercoaster but try to take it easy :hugs:


----------



## faun

I had 2 children and then started trying again i had 3 m/c's in 18months and decided to have a year off as i was an emotional wreck we started trying again and got pregnant straight away and i am now 19 weeks pregnant. I had all the investigations into why i kept having m/c's and they all came back clear i was told it was just bad luck and i guess they must have been right :) So just to say never give up hope as it will happen for you eventually.


----------



## bklove

faun said:


> I had 2 children and then started trying again i had 3 m/c's in 18months and decided to have a year off as i was an emotional wreck we started trying again and got pregnant straight away and i am now 19 weeks pregnant. I had all the investigations into why i kept having m/c's and they all came back clear i was told it was just bad luck and i guess they must have been right :) So just to say never give up hope as it will happen for you eventually.

wow, so I guess the break was helpful to you. I'm on a forced break right now and i'm not sure if I could go that long with out trying, but it sounds like its worth it.


----------



## lauraperrysan

This post has given me hope. I have had 3 m/c's in the last 17 months and I have been too scared to see my doctor for tests as I'm sooo scared of getting the results, sounds silly but ignorance is bliss..... Well after reading your posts I have decided I am going to call the doctor's first thing tomorrow morning. 
I hope I am as lucky as you have all been. Thank you for sharing your stories xxx


----------



## Maidenet

My grandad told me today that his sister had 6 miscarriages, and now she has 4 daughters.... turns out she couldnt carry boys! xxx


----------



## bklove

Maidenet said:


> My grandad told me today that his sister had 6 miscarriages, and now she has 4 daughters.... turns out she couldnt carry boys! xxx

interestingly crazy. And lauraperrysan i'm glad you decided to call, good luck to you and I hope it makes the difference for you.


----------



## sophie

Hiya i had 4 m/c's before goin on to having my daughter, im now 22 wks pregnant again, there is hope pls dont give up!!!

good luck:hugs:


----------



## Dirtykittyxx

Hi everyone, im new here! I had an Ectopic pregnancy in January this year and a previous stillbirth at 7months, ive just turned 12 weeks pregnant. I didnt have any bleeding or cramps this time and everything is going smoothly. Its really upsetting and disheartening when things like this happen but i never gave up and im having my first successful pregnancy.


----------



## bklove

Hey dirtykittyxx, thats awesome. Did you guys just keep trying and/or did you go see a specialist or anything?


----------



## Dirtykittyxx

No,we just never gave up and kept trying!


----------

